# Pics from Christmas - dogs, cats, & ferrets! (Very pic Heavy)



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

I know this is really late but I wanted to share them anyway. These are of my dogs, cats, and ferrets on Christmas day. I'm really horrible at taking indoor/low light shots, so sorry about the photo quality! :/

This was pretty much the best group shot I could get. No one was interested in sitting for a picture that day, lol.




Um ... What are you doing? These are DOG beds! ...You're a CAT!




The ball is flashing through the wrapping paper as Shawn is unwrapping it, lol.


Shep unwrapping his.








Tj found my brother's minion and tried to claim it as his.



...more...


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Camillia


Monkey sleeping with a monkey, lol.


Shep making sure he takes up space on both beds.


Toehuntai says we still need more space.


Somehow Camillia ended up on the beds with all the toys, lol.


*Cats!*
(This is where it really hurts to take poor quality shots.)

Amber blending in with the gifts.


Lola




Quanaisha





...more...


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Kitty derp!




Siearra




Flipflop






Rylin





...more...


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Samurai using the shadows to stalk his prey.




Got it! ...With minimal effort. Ha!


LOL!! That's Kaiten "keeping his eye on it" - while the toy is way past him. Also Siearra looking at him like he's an idiot.


Kaiten keeping a sharper eye.


Tarista:
Watch the FACE!!!






Saphira: What's so exciting about this toy??


...more...


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Samurai: Okay, whatever. Just get the treats already.


*Ferrets!*

Tasia & Meeka enjoying their new hammock.


Their main gift was the ball pit.






Meeka's favorite part was selecting a single ball and chasing it out of the pit and around the pen. Then returning to do the same with a new ball from the pit.




No! Mine!



...one more...


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Tasia preferred to just roll around amongst the balls. (I gotta get more to put in there.)


Meeka peering over the top of the pit.






Tasia escaping the play pen.






And of course at the end of the day, a couch is always the best spot. Shep, as usually, still holding onto a toy. 



Done!
Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

What wonderful pictures! What a full house, it looked like so much fun!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Holy christmas animals!!! You're my hero, I could never handle so many pets! Love the pic with all the dogs sleeping on the beds. And the ferrets playing in the balls, that is the cutest thing ever! I love ferrets and have always wanted one. How do the dogs get along with the ferrets? Do you worry that they will hurt them or do you keep them apart for the most part?


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

K9companions said:


> What wonderful pictures! What a full house, it looked like so much fun!


 Thanks! It is fun! Hardly ever a dull moment, lol.



jade5280 said:


> Holy christmas animals!!! You're my hero, I could never handle so many pets! Love the pic with all the dogs sleeping on the beds. And the ferrets playing in the balls, that is the cutest thing ever! I love ferrets and have always wanted one. How do the dogs get along with the ferrets? Do you worry that they will hurt them or do you keep them apart for the most part?


 Eh, for the most part they're kinda kept apart. Most of the dogs, the older ones, don't pay any attention to the ferrets. Shep will let the ferrets crawl all over him, but the older ones rather the ferrets stay on the floor. Tj and Tidbit really like to play with the ferrets, although I have to constantly remind them to be gentle. (Same goes for some of the cats with the ferrets.) Shawn, however, is not allowed to be near the ferrets because his body language makes me nervous. Now when the ferrets are in their cage or romping around in their playpen, none of the dogs, even Shawn, pays any attention to them. It's when the ferrets are running loose that I have to keep a close eye.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I would only want a couple of ferrets if I could let them run around and not have to worry about the dog. But I'm pretty sure my dog would think they were squirrels and try to play ragdoll with them. I used to have a cat that would let my pet rats sit on and lick her.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow all of your animals are super cute!! You took great shots them all; the chasing, playing, sleeping, all are good. How do you pronounce Toehuntai, Quanaisha, and Tarista's names? And I know some breeds, but what are they mixed with? They're all so pretty/handsome! And how tall is your tree? It's looks tall but very nice.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

So many pets! What great pictures. 

What made you want so many pets? I find it awesome that you have all of these pets.


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

jade5280 said:


> I would only want a couple of ferrets if I could let them run around and not have to worry about the dog. But I'm pretty sure my dog would think they were squirrels and try to play ragdoll with them. I used to have a cat that would let my pet rats sit on and lick her.


 Monkey and Tidbit, especially Monkey, constantly keep a sharp eye out for squirrels and darts across the yard if they spot one. They don't react to the ferrets like that though. Not saying that Ryker would react like mine do, it totally depends on each individual dog.



Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Wow all of your animals are super cute!! You took great shots them all; the chasing, playing, sleeping, all are good. How do you pronounce Toehuntai, Quanaisha, and Tarista's names? And I know some breeds, but what are they mixed with? They're all so pretty/handsome! And how tall is your tree? It's looks tall but very nice.


 Thank you!! The pronunciations would be:
*Toehuntai* [Toe - haun - tay] (the "haun" sounds like haunted house),
*Quanaisha* [kwuh - nay - shuh], 
*Tarista* [Tuh - ris - tuh]. 

Zailee (which is "Baby" in my sig) is a BC. Tidbit, Shawn, & Monkey are half BC/Husky/Lab/other. Everyone else, except Shep, are mixes of Husky/Lab/some sort of "collie" breed/and other. Shep is the oddball of the bunch (lol!) and I don't know what he is. I'm guessing some kind of Black & Tan Coonhound mix. If you ask Shep what he is, he'll tell you he's half hologram and half anti-gravity. And that's a BAD combination! HA!

And my tree is 9ft tall, or at least close to it. It didn't have the height listed on it at the tree lot, just it's price. Had to cut the top off the tree to get my tree topper to fit snugly, I have to do that pretty much each year though. The tree topper is kinda heavy.



JazzyTheSiberian said:


> So many pets! What great pictures.
> 
> What made you want so many pets? I find it awesome that you have all of these pets.


 Thanks! I just really like animals. ...I like having a houseful of pets. ...I get that question quite often and never really know how to answer that, lol. None of my answers have ever pleased the person asking. *shrug* It's just who I am.  I have a friend who has 8 ferrets. I've only ever had 2 ferrets at one time. I totally love ferrets but I'm not so sure I could handle 8 of them at the same time, lol. Lord willing, as long as I'm able to (time wise, physically, & financially), I see myself always being surrounded by pets. Eventually, someday, I'd also like to have two horses, a pigmy goat, a cow (...maybe), and something like 5 chickens. There's also a couple breeds of dogs I'd really like to have someday, plus would love to have an African Grey Parrot. ...Again, someday, lol. Totally couldn't afford any of those now or for a loooong while.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Great Pictures of everyone!


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks Adjecyca1!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Great pics!! Thanks for sharing! 
I can only imagine the furry chaos going on in your house! LOL I'd love to be able to have a houseful of pets!!! :becky:

A b/f of mine had a ferret and a cat as pets. Watching those two play was hilariously entertaining. The ferret would sneak up behind the cat (Brat the Cat) and bite him in the butt then run away laughing...I swear you could see and hear that ferret laugh (teeeheehee-teeeheeheee). Well....laughing until Brat caught up to him and gave him a cuff that is. LOL


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Lovely photos. Loved the photos of the ferrets. I also love TJ, beautiful dog.


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks guys! 



BellaPup said:


> Great pics!! Thanks for sharing!
> I can only imagine the furry chaos going on in your house! LOL I'd love to be able to have a houseful of pets!!! :becky:
> 
> A b/f of mine had a ferret and a cat as pets. Watching those two play was hilariously entertaining. The ferret would sneak up behind the cat (Brat the Cat) and bite him in the butt then run away laughing...I swear you could see and hear that ferret laugh (teeeheehee-teeeheeheee). Well....laughing until Brat caught up to him and gave him a cuff that is. LOL


My ferrets like to go under or behind something and then while the dog/cat is still watching the last known direction, the ferrets will go back around and surprise the dog/cat from behind. Lol!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Great pictures! My ferret would be so jealous of yours! He loves the dogs tennis balls. I have to keep them in a bucket up high or he steals them. I let him get out and play with them. He steals so many cat toys that in the last month alone about 20$ in toys has wejt missing,ha! One is enough for me. I want another but that is not an option right now! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

holy pets batman!
all gorgeous of course,


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

momtolabs said:


> Great pictures! My ferret would be so jealous of yours! He loves the dogs tennis balls. I have to keep them in a bucket up high or he steals them. I let him get out and play with them. He steals so many cat toys that in the last month alone about 20$ in toys has wejt missing,ha! One is enough for me. I want another but that is not an option right now!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! I haven't had two ferrets at once in ... around 10 or so years. Before this pair, my last two ferrets, Celleia and Sontaeruh, were kept as solo ferrets. (I had Celleia, then after her I got Sontaeruh.) After my last ferret, Sontaeruh, I said that if I get another ferret, I'd be sure to get two. Solo ferrets are great and fun but watching ferrets interact with each other is so much fun!  



asuna said:


> holy pets batman!
> all gorgeous of course,


Lol, thank you!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow loved every pic you have a wonderful fur family


----------

